# 30 Chuck Norris Facts



## DeLamar.J (Dec 24, 2005)

http://www.4q.cc/chuck/index.php?topthirty


----------



## green meanie (Dec 24, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## BrandiJo (Dec 25, 2005)

lol thats just messed up but funny​


----------



## still learning (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello,  Did you see Chuck Norris house?


It is not square or rectangle.........ROUND HOUSE................Aloha


----------



## Xequat (Dec 26, 2005)

Yep...ya can't get yourself cornered with a round house.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 23, 2006)

Anyone else see the "Young Chuck Norris" song video on Saturday Night Live this weekend?

It is almost as though someone found this post and got the idea!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 23, 2006)

They've got these for Mr. T as well...just as funny...the Vin Diesel ones are lame....because he is lame.


----------



## Henderson (Jan 23, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## Tarot (Jan 24, 2006)

Chuck Norris Facts 


More Chuck Norris Facts


----------



## arnisador (Jan 26, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Anyone else see the "Young Chuck Norris" song video on Saturday Night Live this weekend?



Link:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 26, 2006)

Chuck Norris facts in slideshow format:
http://ytmndswim4.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 26, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Chuck Norris facts in slideshow format:
> http://ytmndswim4.ytmnd.com/


:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2006)

I had no idea what a phenomenon this was:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuck_Norris_Facts
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/01/02/AR2006010200282.html


----------



## dobermann (Jan 31, 2006)

that all made me laugh really a lot!


----------

